# hot dog casing size



## boykjo (Nov 4, 2012)

I think I am done with the larger casing size for hot dogs. I have been using the 24-26mm casings lately and It just seem to be too much meat in the hot dog bun. I tend to like a lot of condiments on the hotdog like filling it with Sauerkraut.... I first used the 22-24mm which were small and a pain in the arse to load but was happy with the looks and portion of meat to bun...

Whats your thought on the larger hot dog sizes... What do you prefer.....

Joe


----------



## jarhead (Nov 4, 2012)

Joe, I use 24/26 mm sheep for dogs and brats. The 22/24 sheep are more for links and stix, IMHO.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 4, 2012)

I use 22/24mm casings for hot dogs.


~Martin


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 4, 2012)

The last time I attempted Hot Dogs, I used 22 - 24 mm sheep casings and they were a PAIN to work with!!!!!

If you can find "Tubed Casings", life would be much easier

Todd


----------



## mossymo (Nov 4, 2012)

26-28mm sheep casings work best in my opinion. The smaller ones are more difficult to work with and the end product more resembles a breakfast link instead of a hotdog.


----------



## LanceR (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi, Joe!  I hope things are well with you and your wife.  I spotted this older thread linked to a newer post....

It's interesting the different thoughts folks have on casing sizes.  Out family want bigger hot dogs, Franks, Coney and other sausages for eating out of a bun, preferably a New England style bun.  Most of our sausages are made in 30-32mm hog casings.  For our clan, it's about the sausage, not the bun.  

I'm usually pretty skimpy on toppings (maybe just a line of good mustard) but Nancy loads them up to where you have trouble seeing the sausage.   Her hands down favorites are cheese brats, either pork or venison.

20-22 sheep casings are my idea of a good snack sausage size.


----------

